# australia



## koala boss (Aug 18, 2011)

I met my lovely Australian wife Maree on the Internet in 2008,since then we have spent thousands of pounds ,obtaining Visas,and eventually went to The Gold Coast where she lived,got the correct visa ,came back to the UK 2010 and marriad,.I am now iny 69 year my Wife 67 ,but I too fell in love with Australia, now we have to find out if I can travel back with her and what Visa I require,and will it be easier to obtain KOALA BOY


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you have permanent residence visa - no problem to come back.

If you don't have it - look at partner visa options at immi website.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Koala boy,
Whenever you want to come back to Australia you should apply for a partner visa. If you only want to spend time in Australia but still settle in the UK, you might prefer getting a tourist visa each time you want to come over. However, if you want to spend a few years in Aus, the partner visa is for you.

It will cost $1995 if you apply from the UK. Here's the partner migration booklet which will give you all the necessary information:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

All the best


----------



## koala boss (Aug 18, 2011)

Thakyou so very much Sarah,it's Wonderful someone cares so much.What an Angel you are
GOD BLESS LOVE


----------

